# MySQL Database Monitoring Port for FreeBSD?



## scryptkiddy (Mar 12, 2012)

I have FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 installed running MySQL 5.1.61 and was wondering if there is a database monitoring tool for my setup that has features like the McAfee's Database Activity Monitoring Software.

Specifically, the full auditing part that they mention on the bottom of that link. I want an automated monitoring tool to review audit data and be able to immediately report suspicious or unauthorized activity.

Unfortunately, this software is for Windows or Linux only, not FreeBSD. :\
Does anyone know of a comparable port that has the same functionality of what I'm looking for?

Thanks, 

SK


----------

